# Announcment By Fylde Council



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Fylde Council have finally given the cost for overnight parking of a motorhome in there proposed scheme.

They propose to charge £5.00 for overnight, then a further £4.30 for the day.

Fylde Council

The area will also be open for cars to park in at the same time.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

That is no worse than some French aires.

peedee


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

peedee said:


> That is no worse than some French aires.
> 
> peedee


This is purely for parking, no water, no waste etc. I will also be used as a car park at the same time so is not going to be a quiet little piece of hard standing.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sites*

Where are the Parking areas please ?

TM


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Sites*



teemyob said:


> Where are the Parking areas please ?
> 
> TM


It is going to be behind the swimming pool on the sea front.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Yes Vote*

I have voted Yes to the 24 hours.

Fylde Council have almost lost us. But would be willing to give it a go.

TM


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It's great news but I wouldnt use it. Nearly £10 for 24 hrs more if you turn up and mid day, stay a might a night and leave after lunch. Presume you would have to buy two day tickets and a night so £14 and no services.

You can get a Cl for a fiver and one with ehu for a tenner somewhere quiet and peaceful.


----------



## wunnell (May 20, 2011)

I've voted to pay 5 quid and move on, I wouldn't be happy parked in the middle of a carpark when it's in use as a carpark. Also no water/chemical disposal or power.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It's fine to use for an evening meal in a local restaurant, walk back, kip, breakfast and go.

But otherwise, it's really £13.60 for a motorhome for 24hrs (2 car spaces) and last time I was there, I was just 2 miles away in a peaceful spot, secure, hardstanding, grass & trees, water, waste, electricity, loos, showers in heated block, etc., £12.

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Where*



DABurleigh said:


> It's fine to use for an evening meal in a local restaurant, walk back, kip, breakfast and go.
> 
> But otherwise, it's really £13.60 for a motorhome for 24hrs (2 car spaces) and last time I was there, I was just 2 miles away in a peaceful spot, secure, hardstanding, grass & trees, water, waste, electricity, loos, showers in heated block, etc., £12.
> 
> Dave


Where?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Keepers Cottage CL, in the MHF database.

Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

peedee said:


> That is no worse than some French aires.
> 
> peedee


Not my experience  
We have extensively used French Aire's and the most we have ever paid is 7 euro per night and no day charge and this was by the coast. Inland we very rarely need pay.
Our experience is that coastal areas have a charge, most around 5euro to 7 euro and inland are free or up to 3 euro.
Maybe we just know where the free aires are
 
I must add that I think that more French aire's are starting to charge.
Back to the aire in question.
I think the £5 per night is ok, but I would not be daytime feeding the meter and as mentioned by a previous poster, if you arrive mid afternoon there would be a further charge.
Considering the council are trying to encourage M/Hs to frequent the resort and spend our money, (as they have said we are big spenders) they have certainly turned me off going.
The night charge should include from mid afternoon and run to at least midday! Then you have a chance to spend some money 
And don't forget, there are no facilities for this charge. I am sure these prices would increase if and when they offered water and dump facilities! Too expensive!


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Fylde*

 Personally I wouldn't knock it. Whilst a fiver would be sufficient for 24 hours, at least a council is doing something; hard enough to achieve in the UK.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I agree, they are doing something and I am sure they will be monitoring this thread (well they should be), but they are not doing it out of the goodness of their hearts and have said that they are doing it as we M/H,ers have a good disposable spending power!
We should not be giving a cap in hand approach to the council, but should be pointing out what we think is reasonable to give us the incentive to visit and spend, which is what they want.
For the Council, the parking charges are secondary to the spending they expect to help the local businesses.


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

I think £9.30 is a bit steep for 24hrs without facilities. From memory I think that Fylde council said that if the scheme was successful they may consider putting in facilities but would they increase the charge even further for this I wonder?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I didn't know where Fylde was until I just checked my map - now I know - it's in an area that my map shows as "Here Be Dragons"  

I guess a positive move by the council but, like others have said, I'd prefer a CL/CS.


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

I suspect that we will probably pay the £5 for overnight & then drive the 1/2 mile or so up the road (in the direction of Blackpool) & park for free on the road by the dunes during the day.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I am considering which box to tick in the poll. 

It's great to see a council making provision but when it's an area shared with cars and without facilities it's suitability becomes marginal I think. Maybe useful in desperation. 

The price, which is higher than it would cost on a CL or an aire with facilities, almost seems to have been pitched to discourage us from using it. If we don't it will be considered a failure and discontinued. 

If I was being sceptical I might think that it had been deliberately arranged that way by some in Fylde who perhaps don't want it to succeed.

On balance I don't think I would use it but I might email the council and thank them for having considered us then go on to explain why it's not suitable for me.

What a pity it turned out like this, Alan.


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

erneboy said:


> If I was being sceptical I might think that it had been deliberately arranged that way by some in Fylde who perhaps don't want it to succeed.


Exactly what I was thinking.

Another Alan


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Like others who have already posted, I think I would prefer a nice little CL site with water & waste facilities for that money.



Trevor


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

A third "Alan" here - unfortunately. :roll:

I agree with Eddied's comment 100%, but can't help thinking Alan's cynicism (realism?) is probably well founded.



Eddied said:


> Personally I wouldn't knock it. Whilst a fiver would be sufficient for 24 hours, at least a council is doing something; hard enough to achieve in the UK.


We would cheerfully pay the fiver for the stopover, but the daytime option is not so attractive.

At least it's a step in the right direction, but regrettably it seems not to have been thought out carefully enough. I wonder if they consulted any motorhomers . . . like MHF, for example. :roll:

Dave


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I was pleased that Fylde council have provided a parking area for motorhomers and applaud their courage in doing so,the majority of local councils in tourist areas simply put up height barriers and ''no overnight sleeping in vehicles''signs.

However I think the idea needs some tweaking,£9.30 for 24 hour parking with no facilities is going to discourage some motorhomers.So far more than a third in the poll say they would not visit as the price is too high.

I still think they should look at the French aires system more closely,a lot of them are free even with water and elsan facilities,most of them impose a small charge.

The most I have ever paid for an aire was at Chamonix which was a large barrier controlled car park adjacent to the town centre- €10 for 24 hours,however fresh water,black and grey disposal were included in the price.

I still think that there will be a problem with motorhomes parking on the street in the Fylde area because of the proposed parking charges at the new aire.Which begs the question-is this a genuine attempt to provide a much needed service or merely a revenue raising exercise?

Personally I would prefer to stop at a nearby CL for a similar price and either cycle or catch the bus into town,it is a good idea and a step in right direction but still needs some alterations.

I think £10 for 24 hours would be a fair price but with a motorhome service point included in the price.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

Seems to me the important bit is the council have accepted you can park in a parking space and sleep in the van overnight in their area and it seems a poor argument were they now to say you can do it in one carparking space and not another.... :wink: 

No facilities provided, so no difference to any other parking space so i ll vote with my cash if its cheaper, more convenient or free elsewhere..... :lol: :lol:

I rather think the tacky run down shops and rubish strewn streets should be more of a concern for the council and the locals who are happy to tollerate the mess and make a living from it without re investing the bare minimum of a lick of paint or adequate clean up .. and as for viewing motorhome tourism as something negative when it houses tourist "cash cows," they re still in the dark ages compared to other european countries....

You can park in this carpark, no facilities :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

erneboy said:


> I am considering which box to tick in the poll.
> 
> It's great to see a council making provision but when it's an area shared with cars and without facilities it's suitability becomes marginal I think. Maybe useful in desperation.
> 
> ...


Sadly you may be right Alan. If this pricing is deliberate to deter Motorhomes then there is little doubt it will work and hardly any of us will use it at that price.

If however they really do want to encourage us so we spend money locally then someone needs to point them in the direction of this thread as the immediate feeling is at £14 for 24 hours we wont bother and no money will get spent. If people arrive for the night late on and leave early and just pay the £5 chances are they wont go out or spend much anyway.

I wonder what the response to the poll would have been if it had been £5 for 24 hours on a pay and display ticket like many Aires I have seen. Even I wouldn't object to a fiver for 24 hours. You park, pay an get 24 hrs from the time you put your fiver in the machine. Works in France and other countries.

It may sound strange but whilst I have no objection to paying £50 for a dinner for two or spending lots of money on nice drink and goodies I object to spending money just to park my four wheels on a bit of tarmac especially if I am not taking on water, disposing of waste or needing power.


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

It's good that they accommodate motorhomes at all.

We're normally denied access due to height restrictions, even if the parking is a money maker...

£9.30 for 24hrs is probably comparable to most car parking, as a motorhomer I'm not expecting preferential treatment.

Whether parking is too expensive in general, well that's another matter...

I'm just glad to be welcome and able to stay overnight if I choose to do so.

Well done the council for doing something !


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fylde*

I welcome the concept but not the price.

I am prepared to pay something, but it depends on the facilities etc.

Instead of £5, I would pay £5.95 for a Toby Carvery dinner and pitch there for the night. Never been refused at a Toby yet, or a Premier Inn for that matter.

A fresh water tap is a must at this sort of place.

Russell


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Any more?


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

Are the cars that park overnight still required to pay £5?

Without facilities I doubt if I would bother. I would us a CL instead.

John


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

Most of Fylde's car parks are free to use after 6 or 7PM.


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)




----------

